# Newbie here!



## gsdxoxo (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I am new here, but have been on this site many times before, so I finally made an account! 

I am hoping to get a GSD puppy in the near future (currently have a GSD), and was looking at a particular litter and noticed that the all black sire and the super dark sable dam produced only super dark sable pups and no black pups. Is this possible or normal? I thought if the sire or dam is all black, at least some of pups should be all black. Maybe I'm wrong, because I have no idea how GSD color genetics work. But I just thought it was strange and curious. Thanks for reading!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It depends on two things. Does the dam carry the black recessive and, if yes, did the genes combine in the pups to produce a black? If she doesn't carry black, then you will not get any black pups. If she does, then none of the pups got her her black gene, just her sable gene (and the dad's black gene).


----------



## gsdxoxo (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi lhczth,

Thank you for your helpful response! Is it also possible to carry the sable gene recessively? If so, I believe dam carries it recessively as well as dominantly.


----------

